# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Alergia i astma ???? Nie wiem. Pomóżcie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień Dobry!
Mam uczulenie na sierść kota. Jak byłam młodsza to objawy alergii były słabe ( łzawienie oczu, świąt skóry, swędzenie oczu) i tyle. Im stawałam się starsza, to objawy alergii się zaostrzyły. Doszedł problem z oddychaniem i świszczący oddech z kaszlem. Natomiast w nocy zaczyna się koszmar. Zaczyna się silna duszność i ściskanie w tchawicy i kaszel. Jakby nie odruch kaszlowy, to chyba bym się udusiła. Dodam, iż w spoczynku też mam niemożność nabrania powietrza i uczucie niepełnego wdechu. Czy mogę mieć początek astmy ??? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedz. Z góry Dziękuję  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś może mi napisać, czy to mogą być początki Astmy ??  :Smile:

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

To może być glistnica płucna.
Ciężko bez zbadania coś orzec dokładniej


Pozdrawia Terapeuta
kontakt przez nick

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

To może być glistnica płucna.
Ciężko bez zbadania coś orzec dokładniej


Pozdrawia Terapeuta
kontakt przez nick

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie leczona alergia może prowadzić do astmy, zwłaszcza jeśli już zauważasz ewidentne objawy związane z utrudnionym oddychaniem.

----------


## Nie zarejstrowany

Jak byłam mała to objawy alergii były dużo mniejsze. Lecz z wiekiem się zwiększyły. Bo doszedł świszczący oddech uczucie ściskania w tchawicy w pozycji leżącej i wtedy muszę usiąść  bo mam wrażenie jakbym miała się udusić lada moment (więc wtedy noc jest nie przespana) i kaszel i chrypka, do tego łzawienie oczu, wysypka i katar. Wtedy zaczyna się nocny koszmar. Nigdy takich ataków alergii nie miałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tego co wiem nieleczona alergia może doprowadzić do zmian w układzie oddechowym. Moja bratanica miała alergię pokarmową, brat wprowadził jej dietę (wykluczył alergen) i podawał jej latopic,  alergolog  polecił walczyć z alergią by w późniejszym wieku mała nie miała astmy, więc tak moim zdaniem jest to możliwe.

----------

